# lump on chest



## Superchirp (Jun 7, 2013)

My budgie has a hard lump on the right side of his chest. It's a little larger than a pea and is under the skin. I can move it around a little. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it. He is a flyer and gets good exercise. I know I probably have to take him to the vet. Does anyone know what it means if it's hard??
Thanks


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

That does sound like a tumor to me. Usually cysts aren't hard. There's no way to say from here, though. Your little guy will need to be seen by a vet for a diagnosis. Best of luck to both of you!


----------



## Superchirp (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you. I have an appointment tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

Let us know how it goes. Hoping for the best!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Please let is know how your budgie goes at the Avian vet. You are doing the right thing by taking your budgie to get checked out... My budgie had a lump on his gland and I took him to the Avian vet and it turned out to be a tumour he had to have an operation I am glad I took him it gave him extra life live... Buster had a good life with me but the sad thing is that he died from cancer. So I am so glad you are taking your budgie to the vet to be checked this can be very serious... Please let us know how he goes...


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

My very best thoughts and prayers for you and your little budgie. Hope the vet has answers. Keep us posted.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hoping for good news, please let us know soon


----------



## Superchirp (Jun 7, 2013)

Just got back. He thinks it's an abscess and gave me antibiotics to administer 2x a day. We'll keep an eye on it. If it gets worse he gave me a# to a specialist who works for the local zoo.
He didn't want to put a needle in it bc he didn't want to stress the bird any more. He said some birds don't even survive that. He's had birds die from it right in his office.

Anyway, Mush is happy and healthy and doesn't even know it's there. He's so happy to be home with his mate. I will monitor the lump and take further action if necessary. As of now all is well. 
I will post if the antibiotics work.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

Great news! I'm glad it wasn't worse. Here's hoping the antibiotics clear everything up.


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Good to know that it's not something to serious and it's not bothering your bird. Your vet seems a knowledgeable man. Best of luck and keep us posted.:budgie:


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Good news! Mush has much to be happy about!


----------

